# Wed Clovelly 14th



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Looking to do tomorrow - will be good to see some new and old faces.

4.45 at the ramp see you 8) 8) there


----------



## timax (Oct 16, 2007)

Kayak is on the roof!
Always nice to have a quickie before work!


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

See you in the morning Tim - if we can launch together it would be appeciated

Thanks

Woppie (Dick Sweeney)


----------

